# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Samen slapen of apart?

## Agnes574

Iedereen heeft wel al eens ervaren/gehoord van slaapproblemen door ;

-Trekken aan het dekbed
-Woelen/draaien van de partner
-Snurken/andere geluiden van de partner
-Bewegingen van de partner

Ik had dit ook in erge mate; ik werd wakker van iedere woeling/draaiing/geluid/getrek aan dekbed/etc.

Nu heb ik gezorgd voor 2 éénpersoonsdekbedden en de (aanééngeklikte) boxsprings een tiental cm van elkaar gezet ... en ik slaap véél beter!!

Zo slapen we toch samen, maar ook apart  :Big Grin: 

*Zijn er 'lotgenoten' die hier ook mee kampen/kampten?? En hoe heb je dit opgelost of waarom juist niet??*

----------


## Tweelingetje

Hallo, ik heb een luid snurkende partner en ben helemaal overspannen geraakt door slaapgebrek. Oordoppen vind ik vreselijk en kan ik niet mee slapen. Partner is onder narcose onderzocht op zijn snurkgedrag maar dat loste niks op. Nu slapen wij op aparte kamers....niet leuk, best eenzaam, maar ik slap weer heerlijk. Ook mijn partner heeft er geen moeite mee... ( had wel gemogen van mij trouwens....een beetje...)We hadden elk een 1-persoonsbed en die tegen elkar geschoven. Nu hebben we allebei en kamer met elk 1 bed... voelt wel verlaten, maar wat moet je?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Viooltje-46,

Heeft jouw man geen last van Slaapapneu? Ik ken ook een stel waarvan de vrouw ontzettend snurkte, deze bleek achteraf last te hebben van slaapapneu, nu slaapt zij met een soort zuurstofmasker, hierdoor snurkt zij niet meer, en konden ze gewoon samen blijven slapen!

Zelf heb ik nog nooit een nacht doorgebracht met mn vriend, dus ja oordelen kan ik daar niet echt over  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zal vast wel goedkomen ooit!

----------


## Tweelingetje

Nee, Sylvia, dat heeft hij niet. Alles is onderzocht..helaas.... Van zo'n zuurstofmasker weet ik; dat heeft mijn buurvrouw ook. Bovendien slaapt mijn man ook nog eens heel onrustig....als hij zich omdraait ben ik wakker. Kan je dus de bedden uit elkaar schuiven, maar dan kan ik hem geen duwtje meer geven als hij dus weer snurkt.... Het is niet anders op te lossen dan apart slapen...

----------


## Agnes574

Viooltje,

Ik slaap ook periodes apart van mijn partner, is idd anders dan 'normaal', maar als we daardoor beter slapen vind ik het prima  :Wink: .

Heeft je man al 's die anti-snore spray of strips voor op zijn neus geprobeerd?
Die zijn gewoon vrij verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek!

Wél vervelend hé, dat ze de oorzaak niet hebben kunnen vinden, maar ja ik denk maar altijd; slapen doe je toch alleen (het slapen zelf), dus of dat nu samen is of apart; als je maar een goede nachtrust hebt  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Samen slapen is fijn als je geen 'last' hebt van je partner of je partner geen 'last' ondervind van jou...
De ouders van een goede vriend van mij slapen al jaren apart omdat de vader nogal snurkt, ik vind dat enigzinds raar, maarja ik kan ook prima naast mijn vader slapen die luid/intensief bomen omzaagt in zijn slaap... gisteravond liepen er nog mensen langs die zeiden 'goh die kan goed slapen' over mijn lieve paps  :Wink: 
Ik slaapwandelde vroeger echt veel, dat veranderde toen ik een dwerghamster (Muis) kreeg en haar kooi naast mijn bed zette, toen hield het op en nu ik niks naast mijn bed heb staan slaapwandel ik nog heeeel soms....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Viooltje,

Sja dan is het idd erg rot, dan zie ik verder ook geen oplossing buiten apart slapen idd.

Slapen naast iemand die ontzettend snurkt kan ik zelf ook niet, tenzij ik al slaap en iemand midden in de nacht begint en ik er dan niet wakker van wordt. Overigens maak ik zelf in mijn slaap hele rare geluiden (niet echt snurken), en slaap ik zelf onrustig en weinig, ik heb sterk vergrote keelamandelen en erg veel last van slijmophoping in mijn keel. Keelamandelen willen ze er op mijn leeftijd liever niet meer uithalen, tenzij het echt zeer ernstig is waardoor ik 24 uur per dag last heb, maar dat is dus niet het geval.

----------


## mokika

Ik snurk zelf. Hierdoor kan mijn man niet slapen, zelfs niet met oordoppen in. Wij hebben er daarvoor gekozen dat we om en om in het logeerbed gaan liggen als ik begin te snurken. We gaan dus wel in het zelfde bed slapen, omdat we het anders niet prettig vinden. Uit ervaring weet ik dat het kan helpen om af te vallen. Ik moet zeker zo'n tien kilo afvallen om niet meer te snurken. Ik vind het heel moeilijk om af te vallen, want ik kan absoluut niet tegen een honger gevoel. Mijn man heeft me nu toch met klem gevraagd om af te vallen, zodat ik niet meer zal snurken. Het is voor ons beiden frustrerend dat als ik weer snurk en we liggen lekker in bed, dat een van ons er weer uit moet. Dat gebeurd zowat iedere nacht.

----------


## RianneVanderMolen

Hoi allemaal, ik zie dat een aantal mensen hier weleens of regelmatig apart slaapt van de partner. Voor een artikel in het AD ben ik op zoek naar stellen die openhartig over de voordelen van het apart slapen durven te vertellen. Zou een van jullie daar mogelijk aan mee willen doen?
Met vriendelijke groeten,
Rianne van der Molen

----------

